# What to expect on Anavar?



## sportyguy (Mar 8, 2013)

I am currently on test 400 cycle(week 7, 1.2cc) and started using 50mg/day of var for the last week. From what I've reserched and read, seems legit to cut down on body fat while maintaining muscle(or building little extra). My question is..

What do I expect with var? When do I notice its effects? Would it be ok to light/moderate drink while its in my system?

Read that it gives you crazy pumps during your work outs, should I be using my pre work out supplement while using it?

Thanks fellas


----------



## SoccerDad (Mar 8, 2013)

What I have seen:  cramps!, fat loss within the first week, moderate strength increases.  I am not a teetotaler and continued to enjoy 1-2 beers per night no matter what the supplementation routine -- no obvious problems from that.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 8, 2013)

Moderate strength and size gains. Safest oral out there imo. If you are looking to experience the same effects you do from dbol or adrol it is not going to happen. A very mild steroid. Effects vary from user to user.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 8, 2013)

I see where nowadays people see anavar as bringing small strength increases as there is greater availabilty in more potent compounds .
For myself. I found Anavar(the olds searle 2.5 footballs) giving good strength increases while not getting sloshy or putting on much wt.
It is pretty safe as far as orals though not suppose to be great on lipid profile.
Good luck . T


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 9, 2013)

Im with Turbo. I dont think its moderate. Real anavar at the rite dose
Produces real good quality muscle and strength gains.

mg per mg I think its the best 17aa. Better then dbol, winni or drol.

The stuff I am using at the moment is waterbase injectable. 
real good anavar.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I got 50mg BD tabs. I'm an athlete so thats another reason I decided to go with var. Almost went on low dose tren or winny but didn't want the sides or weak tendons.

 I was under the impression that its a VERY effective way to decrease body fat. Aiming to cut down to 5% for beach season. I looked up all kinds of cutting cycles and I came down to getting Anavar. Now it seems like its just an expensive slight increase in strength AS. Is this correct? Will I notice fat loss?


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Also what do you guys suggest for diet? I guess what I'm looking for is to continue building LBM and start cutting. 
I'm currently at...
9-10% BF 
186 LBM 
203 lbs

where do I look for diet info for cutting? unless you guys suggest a good ratio with carbs/pro/fats and calories to build/maintain.

any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Also I just started noticing the pumps. Pretty crazy and starting to be painful to where i can't bend my arms to splash water on my face! Does this mean I'm taking too much? Do I cut down to a lower dose? I read that 50 mg a day is pretty safe.


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice "problem" lol. Thats just some good var giving a great pump. 
I have heard great postitives on the the bd 50's. While I think fat loss is diet and caloric output dependant for the most part I've always noticed mid section 
tightens up nicely on var . I do think there is something to the var-visceral fat 
thing. T


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 9, 2013)

Keep us posted sportsguy... im in the same boat as you pretty much, and right now var is my 1st choice


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks like I got some good var then lol. So far day 8 at 50 mg a day. I stopped taking pre work out supplement because I already get crazy pumps from var. If I mix the two then forearms, biceps and triceps are pumped to the max, looks good but painful at times. Muscles are rock hard! 

Is there a site or a page that has info on Anavar? When do I expect fat loss?


----------



## JewJitsu012 (Mar 11, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> Looks like I got some good var then lol. So far day 8 at 50 mg a day. I stopped taking pre work out supplement because I already get crazy pumps from var. If I mix the two then forearms, biceps and triceps are pumped to the max, looks good but painful at times. Muscles are rock hard!
> 
> Is there a site or a page that has info on Anavar? When do I expect fat loss?



http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuilding-articles/3580-anavar-%AE-oxandrolone.html


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 12, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> I am currently on test 400 cycle(week 7, 1.2cc) and started using 50mg/day of var for the last week. From what I've reserched and read, seems legit to cut down on body fat while maintaining muscle(or building little extra). My question is..
> 
> What do I expect with var? When do I notice its effects? Would it be ok to light/moderate drink while its in my system?
> 
> ...



For me I notice strength,,hardness,,and I typically do gain some lean mass.


----------



## striffe (Mar 12, 2013)

ALIN said:


> For me I notice strength,,hardness,,and I typically do gain some lean mass.



I love anavar. I also notice vascularity.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2013)

Increase electrolites as var can dry you out as I too have cramped so bad I was like leg paralized after a leg day..taurine/ mag/ zinc/ calcium worked to cure that good issue. 50mg is right amount it seems for you also..
One thing to think about anavar tanked my good hdl cholesterol so watch that and also red blood count went to the moon which is why the pumps and  vasculaity is being seen. Also keep eye on blood pressure as it can rise but  nothing to cry over.. cycle for a good two plus months at least..thanks


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 12, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> Also I just started noticing the pumps. Pretty crazy and starting to be painful to where i can't bend my arms to splash water on my face! Does this mean I'm taking too much? Do I cut down to a lower dose? I read that 50 mg a day is pretty safe.



Part of the game. 50mg ED is a good dose.


----------



## Pahlevan (Mar 12, 2013)

With Var you get better results if you run it 80-100 mg. most Ug gear is under dosed by 20-25% so take this into consideration. Sides are almost non existent and gains are permanent.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Good quality Ox is great stuff. I haven't tested many of the powders coming out of China recently, but about 5-8 years ago I did and the quality varied tremendously depending on where it came from. It wasn't uncommon for a lot of the manufacturers to cut corners in the synthesis by 30% or more. 

Good Anavar gives me good strength, but a huge increase in hardness and leanness, especially in the abdominal region. 

Higher doses are phenomenal, but with that, you will reach a point where appetite and cramps become a factor. 

For me, I like anywhere between 60-100mg/d, with my sweet spot being around 75mg/d. I can handle 100mg/d for a few weeks, then it effects my appetite and I need to drop the doses.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 13, 2013)

Few years ago I had some 50mg var from a lab that is nolonger around ran it at 100mg aday and my God it was awesome I could not believe everyone was saying how weak a steroid it is, I had a good strength increase, pumped all day and the vascularity was just freaky my arms would pump up just brushing my teeth our taking a shower. The one negative is my blood pressure sky rocketed and I was having a lot of headaches


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 13, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> Also what do you guys suggest for diet? I guess what I'm looking for is to continue building LBM and start cutting.
> I'm currently at...
> 9-10% BF
> 186 LBM
> ...



9% isn't bad for the gym rat walking the streets. You should have a start on abbs at that point. If you want to clean up you must figure what your eating a day now and reduce it buy 500 calories a day. The trick to diet is trully knowing what your eating(the numbers).

Think of anavar as being winstrols little sister. Anavar will make you the man of steel if you get the dose correct for your body. You will feel it in the first week like any other oral. Smooth and wont get in your head. No rage issues for the guys with rage issues. Stuff will keep you gaining and dry as a bone. Every three weeks I would step up your dose a little bit to keep your body responding to it. I prepped the year before last on just HIGH levels of anavar and slin. Won every show in my state that year. This year think I'm bombing winny. But maybe var again? Just make sure you don't get okeydoked buying junk. If it's real you will know in a weeks time.

  CG


----------



## Flipper2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

REAL anavar is the best oral in my eyes. Lean gains, minimal water retention, amazing pumps, awesome strength, increased hardness and vascularity and over all you feel awesome. Dbol, superdrol, drol fuck my stomach up, winny kills the joints


----------



## Flipper2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

Var and primo is by far the most faked steroid without a doubt as both are awesome products and expensive as shit to make


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 15, 2013)

Flipper2012 said:


> Var and primo is by far the most faked steroid without a doubt as both are awesome products and expensive as shit to make



Fluoxy = big $$$


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Increase electrolites as var can dry you out as I too have cramped so bad I was like leg paralized after a leg day..taurine/ mag/ zinc/ calcium worked to cure that good issue. 50mg is right amount it seems for you also..
> One thing to think about anavar tanked my good hdl cholesterol so watch that and also red blood count went to the moon which is why the pumps and  vasculaity is being seen. Also keep eye on blood pressure as it can rise but  nothing to cry over.. cycle for a good two plus months at least..thanks



thanks for the tips Ironbuilt. Its been 2 weeks and I am noticing  hardness, vascularity and some fat loss. A little increase in strength as well. No cramps, but I do notice since I've been on it I'm having dry throat issues. That feeling that you have to clear your throat. Its getting pretty annoying now, esp when trying to make out with girls lol but really any ideas how to clear that up? tried mucinex and other ways to clear throat. nothing works...The pumps aren't too bad now. I think I had bad painful pump one day when I did both biceps and triceps. So I was getting a pump on both sides of my arm. So going to split bi's and tri's to seperate days lol.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Pahlevan said:


> With Var you get better results if you run it 80-100 mg. most Ug gear is under dosed by 20-25% so take this into consideration. Sides are almost non existent and gains are permanent.



I've been asking around, reading, researching and heard that 50 mg is a good starting point, but feel a BIG difference when increased to 80mg. I'm thinking I want to try 75 mg. See how that goes for a week. Expensive stuff tho, but looks like I got legit BD var so its well worth it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> Good quality Ox is great stuff. I haven't tested many of the powders coming out of China recently, but about 5-8 years ago I did and the quality varied tremendously depending on where it came from. It wasn't uncommon for a lot of the manufacturers to cut corners in the synthesis by 30% or more.
> 
> Good Anavar gives me good strength, but a huge increase in hardness and leanness, especially in the abdominal region.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm going to try 75mg. I got 50mg pills so it'll be easier to break in half making it 75mg even. How did you take it? All at once or split? This is prob a stupid question, but will it keep you up at night? So far no decrease in appetite, no head aches.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> 9% isn't bad for the gym rat walking the streets. You should have a start on abbs at that point. If you want to clean up you must figure what your eating a day now and reduce it buy 500 calories a day. The trick to diet is trully knowing what your eating(the numbers).
> 
> Think of anavar as being winstrols little sister. Anavar will make you the man of steel if you get the dose correct for your body. You will feel it in the first week like any other oral. Smooth and wont get in your head. No rage issues for the guys with rage issues. Stuff will keep you gaining and dry as a bone. Every three weeks I would step up your dose a little bit to keep your body responding to it. I prepped the year before last on just HIGH levels of anavar and slin. Won every show in my state that year. This year think I'm bombing winny. But maybe var again? Just make sure you don't get okeydoked buying junk. If it's real you will know in a weeks time.
> 
> CG



Thanks for the helpful info. I'm trying to gain as much LMB before my test cycle is finished(5 more weeks), but also stay lean as well. Got my Sports Nutrition license just so I can educate myself on how/what to eat while trying to build. I don't even use my license for work tho haha. But if I cut my calories, would that put a hold on my LBM? This is my first cycle so I'm still learning. So far this is what I'm doing as of now...

ratio 40%carbs 40%pro20%fats
cals/day 3000-3800
1-2 cheat days, eat whatever 4000-5000 cals 

My main issue I've been dealing with for a good 2 years is this damn small layer of fat around my abs. They are visible, but when I jog with out my shirt, that little "pooch" on the bottom abs looks like a thick layer of skin flapping up and down. I'm happy with the rest of my body, lean and hard, just the abs are is really testing my patience. I did lose 80lbs 2 years ago and got down to 3% when I was on a transformation program but even at 3% I had that layer of skin covering the lower abs. 

Thats freakin awesome you won all those shows bro. Keep it up. IMO I'd stick to var instead of winny. Heard so many bad things about it, including its the most toxic oral and var is the least toxic lol.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Sportyguy, you have to commit to a diet. Not have a "cheat day or two". If you want to have a cheat meal thats ok. Have ONE per week. But not an entire day. Your putting the fire out doing this. Reduce the calorie count from you carbs. Try to make carb cuts from 2pm on every day.
 When it comes to whats good and bad for you, your kidding yourself thinking any of it is good. If true health is an issue to you, get a panel pulled and do nothing more than whats needed for HRT levels.
 Sounds like your making in roads on you goals. Good Job!

  CG


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> Sportyguy, you have to commit to a diet. Not have a "cheat day or two". If you want to have a cheat meal thats ok. Have ONE per week. But not an entire day. Your putting the fire out doing this. Reduce the calorie count from you carbs. Try to make carb cuts from 2pm on every day.
> When it comes to whats good and bad for you, your kidding yourself thinking any of it is good. If true health is an issue to you, get a panel pulled and do nothing more than whats needed for HRT levels.
> Sounds like your making in roads on you goals. Good Job!
> 
> CG



Thanks bro, so far my body is responding really well with my first cycle.I'm up 15 lbs of LBM.Yes!  As for my diet, I have a few questions. But I believe I'm pretty strick about 90-95% of the week. I didn't hear about cheat day untill I hit a plateuo. On my body transformation program I was on a few years ago, I was 100% dedicated to my diet and stopped at 8% BF. I researched, read books and asked some of my friends in the body builder world and they mentioned to try a cheat day to "trick" the body I guess. As hesitant as I was, I tried it. One cheat day a week and I dropped to 3% to my surprise. So that's the reason why I incorporated a cheat day or two a week, for this has worked for me in the past. BUT I am actually going to take your advice and just do a cheat meal a week and see how that works.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 15, 2013)

If a cheat day works then go for it. When I'm cutting for a show the diet has to be spot on. When your in a good place with the diet it will bring night sweats. But I do this with clen and t3 also in play. But what I have learned is when I extend the cheat meal into a cheat day it will stop the night sweats for up to two days before my body gets back to a burning stage again. Since food is the only thing that changed I assume it must be the food doing this.
 I know from dieting without the aid of supps it effects me the same.

Talking about diet you could just increase your protein mostly and some healthy fats by 500 calories. This would make up for lowering your carb calories 500 a day. That way your concerns about cutting calories and effecting growth will be out of play.
 Just a thought 

  CG


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 15, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try 75mg. I got 50mg pills so it'll be easier to break in half making it 75mg even. How did you take it? All at once or split? This is prob a stupid question, but will it keep you up at night? So far no decrease in appetite, no head aches.



Well, my caps were 25mg, so I broke it up every few hours. But that said, I couldn't tell a difference between that and just taking them split up 2x/d (morning and night). Var will absorb better with a fatty meal, so that is important as well. 

It never had me up at night...definitely not like tren. Good question.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

Concreteguy said:


> If a cheat day works then go for it. When I'm cutting for a show the diet has to be spot on. When your in a good place with the diet it will bring night sweats. But I do this with clen and t3 also in play. But what I have learned is when I extend the cheat meal into a cheat day it will stop the night sweats for up to two days before my body gets back to a burning stage again. Since food is the only thing that changed I assume it must be the food doing this.
> I know from dieting without the aid of supps it effects me the same.
> 
> Talking about diet you could just increase your protein mostly and some healthy fats by 500 calories. This would make up for lowering your carb calories 500 a day. That way your concerns about cutting calories and effecting growth will be out of play.
> ...



Awesome! Thanks. I just remembered when I was on my program I was eating 2000 cals a day when I had 2 cheat days at 5000 a day. And I did have crazy night sweats and mini heat strokes during the day. My skin also itched when I was in that high state. But now I'm eating 3800 cals a day with cheat days so that's prob why I am slowly seeing results. So thanks for pointing that out. My weakness is the weekened. For some reason I have strict mentality 90-95% of the week but as soon as saturday hits, I don't count calories or consider how much fat in the foods I eat.


----------



## sportyguy (Mar 15, 2013)

MR. BMJ said:


> Well, my caps were 25mg, so I broke it up every few hours. But that said, I couldn't tell a difference between that and just taking them split up 2x/d (morning and night). Var will absorb better with a fatty meal, so that is important as well.
> 
> It never had me up at night...definitely not like tren. Good question.



Interesting. I've heard both beneficial info whether taking all at once or split during the day. It gets absorbed better with a fatty meal really? I don't eat much fats as it is, so maybe take it will omega 3 pills? I haven't tried tren but kep hearing good things about it. Good and bad, but more good haha. Thanks


----------



## Thor (Mar 16, 2013)

*Good job...*



sportyguy said:


> Interesting. I've heard both beneficial info whether taking all at once or split during the day. It gets absorbed better with a fatty meal really? I don't eat much fats as it is, so maybe take it will omega 3 pills? I haven't tried tren but kep hearing good things about it. Good and bad, but more good haha. Thanks



 Hey man if you lost 80lbs already then CONGRATS! ...that takes work man...so you got a little pooch,after losing that much weight Im not surprised. if it were me, I would take 50 Var and test prop and maybe 300 tren and  keep on a strict diet, as Concreteguy says, he knows his shit ...look at him.. All orals have a certain "half-life" so it is always IMO better to take them morning and evening to keep blood levels stable. Good luck


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 16, 2013)

I have seen avar transform people. I also don't understand some guys says it is a mild compound. It is a highly faked/underdosed compound so maybe that is why some feel that way. Avar will harden you up, increase strength, give good pumps and increase vascularity. 

I should add I think many should really make the most of their first cycles. However I have seen alot of guys who didn't want to inject use avar only. Whilst I wouldn't recommend this for the reason I state previously the results were always great. Like with most aas to a natural it will seem like they have found the secret  Anyway so yeah 30-100mg avar can do wonders. For a first timer I would recommend starting at 30mg and moving up to approx 60mg. A simple and fairly low dosed cycle for anyone (not really newbies) wanting to get cut/hard etc would be abit of test (300mg) and 60-100mg avar a day. Obviously tren and mast etc could be added but thats just getting greedy


----------



## sportyguy (Apr 4, 2013)

So far its been a month on var and my opinion is that its "OK". Was expecting more out of it. Got it for researched and heard around that its great for cutting with very low sides. Its a great muscle hardener, I mean I'm rock solid! I get compliments with the vascularity its given me. But it didn't really help with visceral fat around my abdominal area. I noticed my obliques "V" is more defined but still got that damn thick layer of skin fat over the abs. Pretty frustrating really. 

Any other suggestions  for other cutting agents for my end of first cycle? DNP or T3 sounds legit to me at the moment, but leaning more towards T3. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## tri-terror (Apr 4, 2013)

That BD var really kicks ass at 100mg a day.  Never used var before.  Started it up with 50mg in the AM and 50mg PM pre workout...  NO cardio and my abs have never looked better.  I don't know what's so great about this stuff but at this dose it's better for hardness, vascularity, and fat loss than any AAS I've ever used.  Combo it with some t3 and clen and holy fuck.

As far as the cheat meals go...
If you really want to make a difference in your physique a whole day is probably too much.  One cheat meal every 4 days or so is OK if you are really running low cals and or carbs, but if your macros are pretty balanced and your calorie deficit is reasonable, one good cheat meal a week is all you "need".


----------



## tommyguns2 (Apr 4, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> So far its been a month on var and my opinion is that its "OK". Was expecting more out of it. Got it for researched and heard around that its great for cutting with very low sides. Its a great muscle hardener, I mean I'm rock solid! I get compliments with the vascularity its given me. But it didn't really help with visceral fat around my abdominal area. I noticed my obliques "V" is more defined but still got that damn thick layer of skin fat over the abs. Pretty frustrating really.
> 
> Any other suggestions  for other cutting agents for my end of first cycle? DNP or T3 sounds legit to me at the moment, but leaning more towards T3. Thanks for the input guys.



I'm not saying var won't help cut, but IMO most steroids are dwarfed in their ability to decrease BF by a good diet.  Put the two together, and then you're really making the nice progress.

Your present diet is 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fat.  I'd try going to 50/20/30 for a while, and then have a carb up meal of oats 2x/week (eg., M and Th evening).  The carb up meal with kick start the metabolism again and keep it moving.  

For most people, once you're below 10% BF your body starts to slow the metabolism for self preservation purposes.  You have to make affirmative diet choices to keep the fat loss occuring.

Var is a wonderful compound.  It's not magic and won't put on crazy amounts of muscle, but it's great for what you want to be doing.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Apr 5, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> So far its been a month on var and my opinion is that its "OK". Was expecting more out of it. Got it for researched and heard around that its great for cutting with very low sides. Its a great muscle hardener, I mean I'm rock solid! I get compliments with the vascularity its given me. But it didn't really help with visceral fat around my abdominal area. I noticed my obliques "V" is more defined but still got that damn thick layer of skin fat over the abs. Pretty frustrating really.
> 
> Any other suggestions  for other cutting agents for my end of first cycle? DNP or T3 sounds legit to me at the moment, but leaning more towards T3. Thanks for the input guys.



To be honest from your wording it sounds like your diet is nowhere near what it should be for you to get what you want. Most gear doesn't burn fat like you what it to... this is where diet will play the major role. Sure avar will help matters significantly... but the layer of fat over your abs won't disappear if your not atleast 95% with things.

DNP will make you drop weight fast but is it something you really want to be taking on a first cycle to compensate for an inadequate diet? T3 would be great at dropping weight but I would use that from the start of a cycle. Throwing it in at the end isn't really gonna cut it imo. I would wait till your 2nd cycle then look at using eca and t3 with some test. Sounds like you have made great progress so goodluck with everything.


----------



## Flipper2012 (Apr 5, 2013)

Elvia1023 said:


> To be honest from your wording it sounds like your diet is nowhere near what it should be for you to get what you want. Most gear doesn't burn fat like you what it to... this is where diet will play the major role. Sure avar will help matters significantly... but the layer of fat over your abs won't disappear if your not atleast 95% with things.
> 
> DNP will make you drop weight fast but is it something you really want to be taking on a first cycle to compensate for an inadequate diet? T3 would be great at dropping weight but I would use that from the start of a cycle. Throwing it in at the end isn't really gonna cut it imo. I would wait till your 2nd cycle then look at using eca and t3 with some test. Sounds like you have made great progress so goodluck with everything.



X2. Var cutting visceral fat common bro... Diet and cardio


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm starting my first cycle with Var in a few weeks


----------



## sportyguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys for the helpful info. I've been trying to cut these last body fat percentages, it's been driving me nuts. I do notice with var however, that when I increased it from 50mg/day to 75 split/day my strength has greatly increased in my bench, dead lifts, squats, and notice more power in my cleans. I crushed my PR bench max today, after crushing it last week. last 10 days I cut out all proccessed foods, even the ones I consider fairly healthy. I already notice a huge difference in energy and lost 4.5 lbs since then. Starting to look leaner. Still need to do a bf test to see where I'm at. Where do you guys go for specific nutrtion/diet info? I'd really like to get that down more. Thanks again.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 9, 2013)

sportyguy said:


> Thanks guys for the helpful info. I've been trying to cut these last body fat percentages, it's been driving me nuts. I do notice with var however, that when I increased it from 50mg/day to 75 split/day my strength has greatly increased in my bench, dead lifts, squats, and notice more power in my cleans. I crushed my PR bench max today, after crushing it last week. last 10 days I cut out all proccessed foods, even the ones I consider fairly healthy. I already notice a huge difference in energy and lost 4.5 lbs since then. Starting to look leaner. Still need to do a bf test to see where I'm at. Where do you guys go for specific nutrtion/diet info? I'd really like to get that down more. Thanks again.



Nutrition- here of course. What is it you want to know or what very specific goals are you having issues with?

What is it that we can help with? It's obvious you want to drop more body fat but doesn't sound like your having issues with that, what else are you trying to learn about?

If you're really trying to delve into the physiology of fat loss and other metabolic processes then at some point you're going to have to pick up some text books and just start there.


----------



## sportyguy (Apr 9, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Nutrition- here of course. What is it you want to know or what very specific goals are you having issues with?
> 
> What is it that we can help with? It's obvious you want to drop more body fat but doesn't sound like your having issues with that, what else are you trying to learn about?
> 
> If you're really trying to delve into the physiology of fat loss and other metabolic processes then at some point you're going to have to pick up some text books and just start there.



Now that I have two weeks left on my first cycle. I'm looking to drop this added fat I gained and preserve the muscle I've gained as well. Going on clomid and hcg for my pct. Seeing what specific diet I should be on to cut down in 4 weeks for I have my first magazine photoshoot. Pretty excited about that. My upper body and legs look great but I have a thick layer of skin, small layer of fat around the waist that I want to clear up in 4 weeks. 

What amount of calories should I stick with daily?

what ratio of carbs, pro and fats would be best?

do you suggest any cutting aide to help? 
considering just 100mg-200mg daily dnp for 3 weeks. I've done extensive reading on it. Safe if properly taken of course, no stupid ideas. 

I work out an 1.5 hours a day 6x a week, 4x weight training, 2x auxillary work outs. Should I  incorporate fasted cardio mornings? 

Thanks, thats all the questions I can think of at the moment. 

my current weight is 208lbs, LBM 187lbs, BF 10.5%, aiming to 4-5% 4 weeks from today.


----------



## sportyguy (Apr 9, 2013)

I can also provide you guys with my daily diet routine, if that helps.


----------

